# Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?



## Wulfsbarsch (17. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich besitze ein Linder Aluboot und habe vor, mir eine Plattform in den Bug einzubauen, um dort eine elektrische Ankerwinde draufzuschrauben oder später evtl. auch einen Bugmotor. Ich füge mal ein Bild an, damit ihr sehen könnt, wie die Stelle jetzt im Rohzustand aussieht.

Die Plattform soll aus einer Siebdruckplatte bestehen, die bündig mit der Oberkante des Rumpfes abschließt, also nicht oben auf der Kante aufliegt. Meine Frage an die Bootsumbauexperten unter euch:

Wir würdet ihr das befestigen? Auf Aluprofilen als Auflage? Falls ja: wie bekomme ich denn dann die Rundung des Rumpfes hin? Und: gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Profile ohne zu bohren mit den Rumpfseitenwänden zu verbinden? Hält das evtl. mit Sikaflex?  

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Tipps.

Gruß
Wulf


----------



## strecker (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*

Moin, warum nimmst du nicht Alu-Riffelblech und schraubst es von oben drauf? Gruß, Jan 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*

Hallo Jan,

das wäre sicher eine Lösung, dann müsste ich aber bohren. Trotzdem werde ich das mal im Hinterkopf behalten, vielen Dank!

Gruß
Wulf


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*

Probiere es doch mit Sikaflex aus, wenn es sich wieder ablösen sollte bekommt man den Rumpf doch spurlos wieder sauber.

Ich glaube aber das hält einige Zeit.


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*

Sowohl von Sikaflex als auch von Würth gibt es verschiedene technische Kleber- welche Anforderungen Du an die von Dir gedachte Konstruktion stellst,  solltest Du in irgendwelchen Zahlen ausdrücken können,  damit Dir ein Kundenberater der Firmen ausrechnen kann- wie gross die Klebe- bzw. Verbindungsflächen sein müssen um ein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis zu erreichen.


----------



## Daniel1983 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*

Hey,

Nieten oder Schrauben, beim besten willen Kleben?! Hätte da kein Vertrauen ruck zuck hattest du mal eine Ankerwinde für 300 Euro.

Gruss


----------



## TOVO (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*

Schneide dir dein Aluriffelblech passend zu und fahre zu einer Schlosserei. Die sollen dir dein Blech mit 5 -7 Heftern a 2cm  mit dem Boot verschweißen. Das hält bombensicher. Du kannst es auch später wieder enfernen wenn kein Bedarf mehr wäre. Siehste fast nix mehr. Die entstehende Fuge mit Silicon zuziehen und fertig.


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*

Erst einmal vielen Dank für die Tipps!

 Ich werde mir das mit dem Riffelblech mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Ist wohl doch die eleganteste und sicherste Lösung...


----------



## racoon (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*

Ich würde das Blech keinesfalls bündig mit der Oberkante machen, sondern etwas versenken, damit ein kleiner Absatz entsteht. 150 Meter vor Dir liegt nämlich schon ein Handy vom Kollegen versenkt, weil es von einer mit der Oberkante bündigen Fläche abgerutscht ist .


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*

|bigeyes #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*



Daniel1983 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Nieten oder Schrauben, beim besten willen Kleben?! Hätte da kein Vertrauen ruck zuck hattest du mal eine Ankerwinde für 300 Euro.
> 
> Gruss



Viele Teile an Autos werden heute geklebt, die früher geschweißt wurden.


----------



## pennfanatic (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*

Tragende teil wohl eher nicht


----------



## Trollwut (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Tragende teil wohl eher nicht



Naja, Brettschichthölzer werden auch geklebt und werden saumäßig beansprucht.

Aber ich halte auch schweißen für die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Tragende teil wohl eher nicht




Ohne das jetzt auseinanderpflücken zu wollen, aber da das Boot ja nun bereits besteht und auc zusammenhält wird das aufgebappte Brett nicht tragend sein.

Ich habe an meinem Boot mal versucht die Kunststoffschutzplatte vom Spiegel zu entfernen, die war auch nur mit einigen Streifen Sikaflex verklebt, das war eine heiden Arbeit und nur mit einem  Beitel kam ich zum Erfolg.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*

Na, da soll ne Ankerwinde drauf, da würde ich auch eher schweißen. Einfacher und besser.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*



Wollebre schrieb:


> am besten gleich einen Ankerkasten einschweißen lassen. Dann flattern Anker/Kette und Tampen nicht im Schiff.



Das Boot ist doch bestimmt keine 4m lang da kommt so ein schwatter Kasten drauf mit einem Nylon oder Dacronstraps. Mit Kette das glaub ich mal nicht, wenn doch plädire ich auch nicht mehr für Kleben:m


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*

Das Boot ist 3,55 m lang, eine Kette wäre daher etwas überdimensioniert...

Auch wenn (oder gerade weil) Sikaflex wie die Hölle klebt und nur in stundenlanger Kleinarbeit wieder entfernt werden kann, bin ich vom Kleber weg. Ich werde daher wahrscheinlich eine Alu-Riffelblech-Platte möglichst passgenau zuschneiden (vielleicht kann ich die auch irgendwo schneiden lassen) und sie von oben draufschrauben. Muss dann zwar doch ein paar Löcher ins noch unversehrte Alu bohren, aber so ist es nun einmal. Ich wüsste auch nicht, wo ich das hier schweißen lassen könnte...

Nochmals vielen Dank für die rege Diskussion!


----------



## Inni (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*

Hi,

ich habe ein Linder Fishing 410. Bei mir hat mein Vorgänger eine Platte eingebaut.
Die Platte wurde in die Löcher der Griffe der Sitzbänke verschraubt. Somit ist alles rückstandsfrei wieder in den Originalzustand zurück zu bauen.


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*

Hallo Mario,

könntest du mal ein Bild machen, wie das bei dir aussieht?

Ich kann mir das noch nicht ganz vorstellen. Die Sitzbänke sind doch ein ganzes Stück tiefer gelegen, sodass eine Platte, wenn sie auf der vorderen Sitzbank aufliegt, nicht mit der Rumpfoberkante bündig abschließt. Oder verstehe ich das falsch?

Danke und Gruß
Wulf


----------



## DerMayor (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*



Wulfsbarsch schrieb:


> Das Boot ist 3,55 m lang, eine Kette wäre daher etwas überdimensioniert...



 was hat die Bootsgröße mit der Notwendigkeit einer Kette zu tun? ;+ Es kommt viel mehr auf Wettereinflüsse, Gewässertiefe und Strömungen an.


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*

Eine Ankerkette wäre bei allen denkbaren Wettereinflüssen, Gewässertiefen und Strömungen, mit denen mein Boot jemals auf dem Wasser konfrontiert sein wird, überdimensioniert - glaube es mir...


----------



## Inni (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*



Wulfsbarsch schrieb:


> Hallo Mario,
> 
> könntest du mal ein Bild machen, wie das bei dir aussieht?
> 
> ...



Also so sieht das bei mir aus.
Wenn deine Platte vorn bis in die Spitze geht .... ist ja alles machbar je nach Bedarf.


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*

Danke, jetzt weiß ich, was du meinst #h


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*

Habt ihr eine Idee, wie stark das Aluriffelblech sein muss, um später einen Bugmotor sicher aufzunehmen, ohne durchzubiegen?


----------



## Chris1711 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*

Moin,

Ich habe da wo du die Griffe hast einfach L Winkel aus Alu angenietet. Hält Bombe.... In der Höhe bist du dann auch flexibel und auf das jeweilige Material anpassen

Gruß Chris


----------



## Chris1711 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*

Hier noch ein Foto von vorne...


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*

Sieht klasse aus #6, ist mir aber leider zu aufwendig. 

Daher nun auch der Entschluss, im Bug oben ein Riffelblech aufzunieten. Nur die Stärke des Bleches weiß ich eben noch nicht. 2,5/3,5mm (mit Riffeln) ist definitiv zu dünn. Habe es eben zum Baumarkt zurückgebracht...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*

Entschuldigt, wenn ich etwas abschweife, aber immer wenn ich so kleine Boote mit Plattform sehe, mache ich mir Gedanken über die Kippstabilität, wenn der Schwerpunkt deutlich nach oben verschoben wird. Zudem sind die Bassboote, denen das nachempfunden wird, auch breiter gebaut im Bugbereich, so das damit auch eine stabilere Lage erreicht wird.

Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Chris1711 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*

Moin,

Das Boot ist 4,50 * 1,60..... Wenn man den Sitz unten hat kippelt es nicht. Sitze ganz oben schwankt es ein wenig. Aber nicht so das man es als unangenehm empfinden würde


----------



## volkerm (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*

Ich will keinem zu nahe treten- aber es ist schlicht Blödsinn, aus einem europäischen Angelboot ein bass- boat like in the US zu machen. Die Jungs in den USA bauen schwere Boote, mit niedrigem Schwerpunkt, und hängen hinten einen 200- PS AB dran, weil der Sprit billig ist. Hier fahren die meisten mit 15 Ps, wegen der Führerscheinregelung. Heisst Leichtbau und Schwerpunkt runter.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*



Chris1711 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Das Boot ist 4,50 * 1,60..... Wenn man den Sitz unten hat kippelt es nicht. Sitze ganz oben schwankt es ein wenig. Aber nicht so das man es als unangenehm empfinden würde



Danke für die Info. und wie sieht es aus, im Stand?


----------



## ulf (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*



Wulfsbarsch schrieb:


> Sieht klasse aus #6, ist mir aber leider zu aufwendig.
> 
> Daher nun auch der Entschluss, im Bug oben ein Riffelblech aufzunieten. Nur die Stärke des Bleches weiß ich eben noch nicht. 2,5/3,5mm (mit Riffeln) ist definitiv zu dünn. Habe es eben zum Baumarkt zurückgebracht...



Hallo

Wenn Du die Kante, die zum Bootsinneren schaut, etwa 3-4cm nach unten abkantest, und evtl in der Mitte Quer auch noch einen Winkel drunter nietest ist das steif genug und trotzdem nicht ewig schwer. Alublech läßt sich übrigens mit der Kreissäge und dem richtigen Blatt super bearbeiten. 
Zum Kleben hab ich mittlerweile viel Vertrauen. Das GFK-Dach von meinem Womo ist z.B. auch nur geklebt und das hält jetzt schon 15 Jahre. Da muß, wie schon mal geschrieben, nur die Fläche groß genug sein und die Oberfläche nach Herstellervorschrift vorbereitet werden.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Chris1711 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*

Wem das nicht gefällt der muss es auch nicht kaufen oder machen. Bin mit dem Boot auf Talsperren und kleinen Flüssen unterwegs....
Sieht ein bisschen doof aus wenn ich da ein Buster xl slippe und dann mit E Motor fahre....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*

Wie es aussieht ist doch völlig nachrangig, wenn es passt und sicher ist.

Die Anmerkung von Volker ist aber im Grunde nicht verkehrt, wenn es auch hier nicht trifft. Aber wenn man über den Tellerrand hinausschaut, dann werden schon die kleinsten und leichtesten Nussschalen zum Bassboatdouble  umgebaut, ohne Rücksicht auf Vernunft und Gesundheit.


----------



## strecker (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*



Inni schrieb:


> Also so sieht das bei mir aus.
> Wenn deine Platte vorn bis in die Spitze geht .... ist ja alles machbar je nach Bedarf.





Schönes Boot 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stoney0066 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*

Du hast da doch schon Nieten oder Schrauben seitlich in der "Reeling" drin. Mach die ersten 2 auf jeder Seite raus und setz nen Winkel, der bündig mit der Bordwand abschließt. Da drauf legst du das Blech und verschraubst es mit den Winkeln. Dann brauchst keinen neuen Löcher. Das Blech vorne abkanten lassen nach unten 2 cm, dann ist es stabiler. Oder noch ein Aluvierkantrohr zwischen den ersten 2 Winkeln montieren, auf dem das Blech aufliegt. Alternativ eine Stütze vorne in der Mitte verbauen.


----------



## ullsok (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*

Hallo,
ich stand vor der gleichen Frage und habs wie folgt gelöst:






Ist eine Dreieck-Aluwanne die ich mir bei Blechking.de anfertigen ließ.

Zur Befestigung konnte ich die Bohrungen für die kleinere Originalabdeckung nutzen - ausser bei den beiden oberen Schrauben.

Ich habe diese nun über ein Jahr auf meinem Boot und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Ein Problem ist jedoch die Biegung des Bootes am Bug - da die Wanne nur gerade Seiten hat, muß man eben schauen ob bzw. wie es passt. #6


----------



## Inni (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*



strecker schrieb:


> Schönes Boot
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ja, da hat der Vorbesitzer saubere Arbeit geleistet #6

@Rest: 
Ich kann euch beruhigen, ich nutze kein Stuhl. Für mich ist das vorn Stauraum und Liegefläche wenn ich Ansitz mache :m


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich entschieden und mache es nun so, dass ich ein Aluriffelblech oben auf den Rumpf aufnieten werde. Die ich hole das Blech in den Abmessungen 1000x400 mm morgen ab und werde dort gleich mal nachfragen, ob die mir das Blech auch entsprechend der Rumpfkontur schneiden können, wenn ich die vorher anzeichne. Dann kann ich mir die Arbeit mit der Flex sparen...

Vielen Dank an alle, die sich an der Diskussion beteiligt haben und viele Grüße aus Osthessen!


----------



## ullsok (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*



Wulfsbarsch schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mich entschieden und mache es nun so, dass ich ein Aluriffelblech oben auf den Rumpf aufnieten werde. Die ich hole das Blech in den Abmessungen 1000x400 mm morgen ab und werde dort gleich mal nachfragen, ob die mir das Blech auch entsprechend der Rumpfkontur schneiden können, wenn ich die vorher anzeichne. Dann kann ich mir die Arbeit mit der Flex sparen...
> 
> Vielen Dank an alle, die sich an der Diskussion beteiligt haben und viele Grüße aus Osthessen!



Hier was Interessantes zum Nieten (Seite 2):
http://www.allroundmarin.de/sites/default/files/docs/032_033_RuRo_Minn%20Kota.pdf #h


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (1. August 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*

Danke für den Tipp, den ich mir zu Herzen genommen habe...

Ursprünglich wollte ich die Platte mit 4mm Alunieten befestigen, habe dann aber nach dem Lesen des Berichts doch Zweifel an der Festigkeit der Verbindung bekommen. Ich habe dann überlegt, Stahlnieten zu nehmen, mache das aber nicht wegen der Gefahr von Kontaktkorrosion. Ich habe mir daher heute 5mm Alunieten gekauft und damit mal die Winkelprofile unter der Platte angebracht. Macht einen bombenfesten Eindruck, meine Hände sind jetzt noch zerschunden vom Zusammendrücken der Nietzange.

Ich werde die Platte daher auch mit den 5mm Nieten auf dem Rumpf befestigen (3-5 Stück auf jeder Seite, muss ich mir noch überlegen) und denke, dass das dann die Winde und den Anker halten wird (wiegt ja zusammen auch um die 20kg). Vielleicht mache ich aber zur Sicherheit bei den ersten Testfahrten noch ein Seil an die Winde, falls alles über Bord gehen sollte. Man weiß ja nie...


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (4. August 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*

So sieht's nun aus. Ich habe insgesamt drei Aluwinkel über die Breite der Platte von unten angenietet, jeweils ganz hinten, in der Mitte und ca. 5-10 cm vom vor der abgeflachten "Spitze" der Platte. Alles mit 5mm Alunieten. Die Platte selbst ist mit insgesamt sechs Nieten am Rumpf befestigt.

Nochmals vielen Dank an alle, die mir mit ihren Tipps und Ideen sehr geholfen haben!!!


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (4. August 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*

Bilder


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (4. August 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*

Und das zweite...


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (4. August 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*

Ich habe die Platte übrigens mit der Stichsäge ausgeschnitten, hat perfekt geklappt...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Aluboot: Plattform im Bug - wie befestigen?*

Klasse, sieht wirklich gut aus.


----------

